

What Steve Jobs said 15 years ago (1996) - acqq
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs.html

======
alanh
Intapaper/Readability-friendly version:

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs_pr.html>

Discussion from last time it was here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1968611>

------
rbanffy
"infamously buggy black box"?!

It was famous for being underpowered, for being Unix boxes that didn't run X,
by being monochrome, but not for being particularly buggy.

